

Nuget.org is down (slow day for .NET Devs starting new projects) - getsaf
http://www.nuget.org/packages
It&#x27;s been like this since at least 8am.
======
NicoJuicy
Thank god i have a private nuget feed in my network with local packages
(internal api's and dll's for it) and the most important nuget packages
(elmah, json.net, ...)

[http://docs.nuget.org/docs/creating-packages/hosting-your-
ow...](http://docs.nuget.org/docs/creating-packages/hosting-your-own-nuget-
feeds)

It's pretty easily and makes you less dependent on nuget... It took me a half
an hour te get it set up.

PS. I wonder if it's as easy to setup your own private rubygem feed :)

~~~
getsaf
Thanks for that bit of info, I learned something new today.

edit: It's not really back yet.

